# Libreville, Gabon



## SpeakerBoxx (Dec 5, 2004)

:cheers: Her some pictures from beautiful Libreville


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

The building FIL9076 seems quite interesting.


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

SpeakerBoxx said:


> :cheers: Her some pictures from beautiful Libreville


*Is this Libreville Gabon? This looks more like Baku, Azerbaijan to me.
Well the world is small - and this is probably the first time that Baku got mixed up with Libreville.:cheers:Anyway, thanks for the wonderful collection of pictures. Do you know any details about the country?*


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

I've read that Gabon is one of the richest african countries. Libreville looks better than people use to expect from an african city. Thanks for the pics! kay:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

here are alot more libreville pics


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice coastline!!! Looks like they have a quite busy port!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm happy we are seeing more of Africa on this board these day's. Libreville look pretty nice. Is Gabon one of the richest African country's ?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

i´m surprised with this pics,very nice


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> I'm happy we are seeing more of Africa on this board these day's. Libreville look pretty nice. Is Gabon one of the richest African country's ?


it is one of the richest but has a small population similar to the other best off african countries, they all have small population, i.e. botswana, namibia, gabon, mauritius, ghana, senegal.


----------



## Roekie (Aug 10, 2005)

So how come that plane landed so close to the freeway ???


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice.

Anyone has more recent pics?


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9IOBjpM8aHg/Ta3jEp2RjuI/AAAAAAAAANA/CMkvhqaiYl4/s1600/CIMG0655.JPG


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

can 2012 Maquette du stade de l amitié sino gabonaise

http://lechabba.com/manager/storage/Media_20110504165242/STADE.jpg


----------



## SUNS 25 (Apr 3, 2011)

travaux du stade de l amitié, photo prise le 15/05/2011

http://www.ibenin.com/uploads/2011/05/6cd3d1f2691-4234727.jpg


----------



## j♥Lbv (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey @Youare to Blame,

Looking for shots of the old Libreville (Gabon) and I came across your profile, is their a way you can point me to a site with those little treasures?

For the rest of you guy who are looking for great shots and other content about Libreville, visit our Facebook group called "J'aime Libreville"

 John,


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bisiou/7031790401/sizes/c/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anzuemboreisabelle/4601323322/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/danivini/6026915147/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2984432



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/5655661
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeridienhotels/7841977618/sizes/o/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anzuemboreisabelle/4638229159/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/magssi


----------

